# Tell us about something you regret that you bought



## myaskovsky2002

I regret buying 84.945 % of my Naxos CDs. I had to buy again much better versions. As my son says, buy cheap, buy twice. Why do you think Naxos prices are so unexpensive? No mystery.


:tiphat:

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Elgar's Symphony no. 3 completed by Anthony Pain-whoops I meant Anthony _Payne._ Edward Elgar is the pain.

And it was a Naxos CD.


----------



## joen_cph

I also usually get rid of things I regret. 

Concerning Naxos, I only buy their rare repertoire releases & they have all been fine, except from the Scriabin Preludes with Zafirants (which is not rare repertoire anyway), they lacked passion. And the Taneyev Symphonies are not as good as the Melodiya releases. Oh yes, and the Prokofiev Piano Concerti with Paik were disappointing too.

But there are many fine Naxos issues except that, one just has to know them. 

Also:

- Sibelius Symphonies/Abravanel
- Schubert Symphonies/Maag
- Brilliant 40CD Bach edition including those awful cantata recordings with the counter-tenor Buwalda (highest possible regret score). Only kept a few of the CDs in the set.
- Brilliant 40 CD Beethoven edition, only kept a few.
- Brilliant 40 CD Mozart edition, won´t be keeping it
- Beethoven symphonies/Bernstein DG (cbs-sony ones good though)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I regret buying 84.945 % of my Naxos CDs. I had to buy again much better versions. As my son says, buy cheap, buy twice. Why do you think Naxos prices are so unexpensive? No mystery.
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> Martin


That's disappointing. I have many Naxos CDs. Many of them I have listened to only once so far and that has more to do with the music, or it's a rare piece and Naxos seem to be the only label or two who offer the recorded piece. But it's like many other labels, there are weak and strong recordings. For example, I have a set of most of the Dvorak string quartets recorded by the Vlach Quartet Prague from Naxos, which are excellent.

As for my very favourite composers and their works, the relationship is the opposite. It turns out I have a much less Naxos CDs featuring works by my favourite composers. Handel, Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn, etc. are featured in my collection by other brands, significantly more.

I can agree with you that Naxos opera DVD productions are noticeably weaker than other premium (and their budget) brands.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

The thread about Naxos IS NOT HERE. Please read the title. For complaints aboUt Naxos, contact them!!!

i.e. *Something* doesn't mean *Naxos*

Danke schön

Martin


----------



## Couchie

I regret buying myaskovsky2002 the sugar cereal.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Couchie said:


> I regret buying myaskovsky2002 the sugar cereal.


Then, stop buying it (if I understand well, you're still buying it).

Martin


----------



## Sonata

myaskovsky2002 said:


> The thread about Naxos IS NOT HERE. Please read the title. For complaints aboUt Naxos, contact them!!!
> 
> i.e. *Something* doesn't mean *Naxos*
> 
> Danke schön
> 
> Martin


But Naxos IS SOMETHING. Right? It sounds like some other posters were in agreement with you....not a horrible thing.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Sonata said:


> But Naxos IS SOMETHING. Right? It sounds like some other posters were in agreement with you....not a horrible thing.


It is because there is a site *Just* for Naxos, I'll try to find it for you

Yeah, found it! It is just about NAXOS.

http://www.talkclassical.com/11473-does-naxos-really-suck.html

Martin


----------



## Lenfer

Non, je ne regrette rien! As I didn't buy CDs until a few months before joining TC I have no regrets as my CD collection is FABULOUS, without error. I only regret not starting my collection sooner and not having more music DVDs/Blu-ray. Feel free to basket in my glory. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Lenfer said:


> n! As I didn't buy CDs until a few months before joining TC I have no regrets as my CD collection is FABULOUS, without error. I only regret not starting my collection sooner and not having more music DVDs/Blu-ray. Feel free to basket in my glory. :tiphat:


Ah, I'm in need of a good bask.

I have my share of pound puppies. Somehow I still keep them around, because I think they need me.

But if anyone wants France Clidat's Satie recording, I'll give it up to a good home.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

A mistake, I bought the DVD La Finta Giardiniera (Mozart, obviously). I thought they were singing in German, when I put Italian subtitles, I noticed they were singing in Italian, this is because nobody is Italian there. Their accent sucks. Stuttgart opera. Awful production.

Martin, disappointed


----------



## Lenfer

Manxfeeder said:


> Ah, I'm in need of a good bask.
> 
> I have my share of pound puppies. Somehow I still keep them around, because I think they need me.
> 
> But if anyone wants France Clidat's Satie recording, I'll give it up to a good home.


I like this "pound puppies" with your permission *Manx* I'd like to use this.  I haven't heard anything by Ms. Clidat (terrible I know) just out of curiosity what in your opinion is wrong with the recording?


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Eric Satie? Not for me. I don't like French composers very much... Bizet, Gounod a little... Maybe Ravel, *Dieubussy* of course! And another modern that I liked for a month... I can't remember his name, he's kind of contemporary, of course is not the idiot Boulez. British neither.
I liked Messiaen for two months, i am not even sure how to write his name properly... À vrai dire, ça ne me dérange pas. I don't give a fig. I have tried many composers... Also Penderecki, I liked his complicated stuff, when he started with more conventional symphonies, I kind of quit. That's why my collection is big... I kept some "good riddance" for the future, gladly I'd offer them if they pay for the shipping.

Martin


----------



## Sonata

A handful of opera mp3 downloads off amazon that were super cheap....a full act per track. Most of the performances had limited sound quality. I didn't enjoy them all that much.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Sonata said:


> A handful of opera mp3 downloads off amazon that were super cheap....a full act per track. Most of the performances had limited sound quality. I didn't enjoy them all that much.


Here in Canada, we cannot download them, that's not fair! But a track by act... I already have that and I don't enjoy it very much. A great purchase was many years ago. I bought from a guy in mp3 (internet).

- Wagner, complete operas, 1 CD, 10$
- Richard Strauss, complete operas, 1 CD, 10$
- many Russian operas 1 CD, 10$
- many European operas sung in Russian, 1CD, 10$
- complete Ring, teatro Colon, Birgit Nilsson, 1 CD, 10$

All the versions are awesome but a bit old. Kirsten Flagstad, Birgit Nelsson, etc.

But they are all one track per act.

Martin


----------



## Sid James

I don't have a problem with Naxos. Some of their earlier releases - up to early 1990's - had issues with sound/audio quality but they've ironed out these problems.

I only give away cd's if I don't want to listen to the music concerned, usually. Over the years I have given away cd's, and I'm preparing for another cull. There's not much method in what I cull. Sometimes it is the performer or audio quality, but very very rarely. Usually its a composer who I found I don't like at all and get rid of his music, I don't like things gathering dust for nothing. Sometimes its genre, eg. I have culled a fair amount of operas. I rarely if ever cull genres or composers I like. I am not too fussy about performance, I just research things and go with performers I have a good track record on. I try to flex myself as much as possible, but everyone has their limitations.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Well, if you really want to talk about Naxos again, i bought the magic flute when I had no money, two Schreker operas... I changed everything, those versions were so bad! The singers were hungry, I guess or thirsty...or something. They were so bad!
Once, a Shostakovich was not so bad, but more expensive, it was a musical DVD.

Over

Martin


----------



## Manxfeeder

Lenfer said:


> I like this "pound puppies" with your permission *Manx* I'd like to use this.  I haven't heard anything by Ms. Clidat (terrible I know) just out of curiosity what in your opinion is wrong with the recording?


I'd be honored if you used something of mine. :tiphat:

As for Ms. Clidat, if you want to know how _not_ to play Satie, she's your lady. Satie was anti-romanticist, but she plays him as if she's playing someone from the 1850s. She even plays the grace notes with rubato. You've been warned.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I regret buying 84.945 % of my Naxos CDs. I had to buy again much better versions. As my son says, buy cheap, buy twice. Why do you think Naxos prices are so unexpensive? No mystery.
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> Martin


Never was a truer word spoken. 

I mean, for Glazunov, Naxis recorded some really neat and rare works of his, but somehow the level isn't very good for many of them, as if they were tepid.  But as you said, not a Naxos shredding thread.

There's almost nothing I've regretted buying, except one Glazunov CD (not Naxos, but Chandos) because some tempo and cleanness was lost in the performances, likely because of hasty rehearsal. And actually, that can't count because it was a gift.  The Naxos recordings, I could bear with them, some were very good recordings. Perhaps some Jame Galway albums I regretted, but only now as I've matured as a flutist I've grown to dislike him, as before I didn't know better.


----------



## samurai

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I regret buying 84.945 % of my Naxos CDs. I had to buy again much better versions. As my son says, buy cheap, buy twice. Why do you think Naxos prices are so unexpensive? No mystery.


:tiphat:

@ Martin, Just how cheap were they and how long ago did you buy them? The reason I'm asking is that I have recently bought some *Naxos* cds with Petrenko and the RLPO performing Shostakovich's *Symphonies Nos. 8 and 10. *I have had no complaints with either disc,vis a vis either their levels of sound or production quality.

samurai, interested and somewhat puzzled.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

samurai said:


> @ Martin, Just how cheap were they and how long ago did you buy them? The reason I'm asking is that I have recently bought some *Naxos* cds with Petrenko and the RLPO performing Shostakovich's *Symphonies Nos. 8 and 10. *I have had no complaints with either disc,vis a vis either their levels of sound or production quality.
> 
> samurai, interested and somewhat puzzled.


No complaints? Depending on how demanding younare, I don't know more tha four decent conductors for Shosta.

Mravinsky, Rozhdestvenky, Haikin, Kondrashin and maybe another one...(possibly Leonard Bernstein). All others are not recommended. Naxos has never had enough money to pay these conductors. All Shostakovich-Naxos I remember suck. But... If you like the recording...maybe because you don't know any good version... What you don't see or listen to, you don't miss... LOL
Mravinsky is the very best. Shosta and him were good friends, he is the one who best UNDERSTANDS the composer. If you listen to these versions, maybe you will think that your Naxos versions are "not so good" after all...

Sincerely

Martin

Petrenko? Inconuto. RLPO?

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> No complaints? Depending on how demanding younare, I don't know more tha four decent conductors for Shosta.
> 
> Mravinsky, Rozhdestvenky, Haikin, Kondrashin and maybe another one...(possibly Leonard Bernstein). All others are not recommended. ?
> 
> Martin


You don't like Neeme Jarvi's recordings of the Shostakovich Symphonies??? They're wonderful! Well, one of them I've heard through, I haven't heard the others yet.


----------



## Vesteralen

I would estimate that I trade back in about 2% or less of the CDs I buy. I usually find _something_ worthwhile in most of what I purchase. The only thing I can remember being really disappointed in lately was a disc of medieval music that I thought was going to festure a soprano soloist and had a countertenor instead.

As Sid said, every once in a while it comes times for a collection cull, but if it weren't for space considerations, I'd probably not even do that. There have been too many times I've gotten rid of something on a whim and regretted it later.

I have had my occasional disappointments with Naxos, but percentage-wise, no more with them than any other label. In general, I think thay've done well. The extent of the repertoire they've covered deserves kudos for itself alone. I'm looking forward to buying some of the Petrenko Shostakovich, too. Many of the releases in that series have gotten very good reviews.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You don't like Neeme Jarvi's recordings of the Shostakovich Symphonies??? They're wonderful! Well, one of them I've heard through, I haven't heard the others yet.


This is a fine conductor, however not the very best for Shosta (IMHO). You need Russian blood. Jarvi made a wonderful Scriabin, a wonderful love for three oranges, he's very versatile and a. Good conductor. For Shostakovich you need to mixt three elements ( of course this is just my opinion): irony, joy and a desperate bitterness (symph. 10). I think Jarvi misses irony. Just my opinion.
If you just have the Jarvi's version, don't look around....what you don't see you won't miss. If you really want to KNOW the difference, take the symphony you have conducted by him and go to amazon.com and listen to another version, compare and...finally understand the difference. Shosta seems to be easy, he's not. Shosta accepted the system, because he could make money, but he had to "prostitute" himself making a lot of music for movies, not always great. He was kind of mad about that, but also sad. His 9th symphony shows us this bitterness disguised in joy. Is not considered his best symphony... But listen to it keeping in mind what I have told you. I read two Shosta biographies, one written by a student, just good stuff, the other one tough (the relation between Shostakovich and Stalin). I like to read about the composers, you really learn a lot.
Shostakovich was a real intellectual, I am not sure he "loved" the regime, he just accepted it because he had no choice. There are some lies about the 7th symphony, "he composed over the roofs during the war", he was very unhealthy and allergic to war... LOL

Lately, i have read two books about Mozart: Mozart's wife and Mozart's sister. In the past I also read about Tchaikovsky... And a big etc.


----------



## elgar's ghost

To mirror Myaskovsky I have regretted buying 15.055% of my Naxos discs - and most of those were from the earlier days of the label before they fully branched out from merely being a cheap and cheerful outlet for (mainly) warhorse repertoire. By and large, experience has told me where the main strengths of Naxos lie, and those for me tend to be the more specialised categories like the American Music series and their championing of semi-peripheral or under-represented composers and repertoire. There are plenty of real gems in their catalogue now and they keep on coming and I would venture to suggest that Naxos have released very few clunkers in the last few years. They do also have their moments in the more 'widely available' category - in an increasingly crowded field Tintner's Bruckner cycle deserves particular praise and various recordings of popular Brit composers like Britten, Walton etc are very competitive when compared to top-drawer labels such as Chandos and Hyperion. Perhaps it's getting to the stage where Naxos should consider culling some of their earlier back catalogue if it's obvious by now that those recordings are inferior to and are no longer likely to sell well when being bought new.

Myaskovsky remains sour towards Naxos presumably due to his own unfortunate experiences (and I believe this was debated in more depth on a previous thread that he started a year or so ago) but it's fair to say that Naxos has come on leaps and bounds over the last decade (including liner notes/texts) - they are no longer a 'bush league' label and it would be unfair to categorise them as such just because a lot of their earlier recordings were uncompetitive in quality.


----------



## Jared

Lenfer said:


> I only regret not starting my collection sooner and not having more music DVDs/Blu-ray. Feel free to basket in my glory. :tiphat:


would that be 'Amazon basket' in your glory??

I have a cunning way of getting round the expense of Blu Ray and building up my collection of Operas gradually. Go into Amazon.fr, click on Operas in Blu Ray, sort them into Price order (cheapest first, obviously) and then save the page to your tool bar. Then once a day, have a quick scan down the first page or so... every so often, Blu Rays mysteriously get sold off cheap 2nd hand, but rarely hang around for long. 2 days ago, I bought this for £6.53 inc P&P:










when the normal price is around £24...


----------



## Conor71

I have bought a few Discs I havent enjoyed - when we still had a Classical Music shop in Perth I was able to sell most of them.
Things I have at the moment that I dont think i will listen to/somewhat regret buying: The Messiaen Edition - I like orchestral Messiaen and his QPLFDT but this set contains a lot of his solo piano music and song cycles which i just cant seem to enjoy. Masters of Flanders box-set - this one is a set of Choral Music. I dont really like it as all the tracks have backing by a consort - I just like the voices a capella in this kind of music. Gilbert & Sullivan Operettas - I still havent gotten around to listening to this one and am unsure why i bought it now, I doubt I will ever listen to it!


----------



## PetrB

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Elgar's Symphony no. 3 completed by Anthony Pain-whoops I meant Anthony _Payne._ Edward Elgar is the pain.
> 
> And it was a Naxos CD.


ELGAR! What are you, a masochist?


----------



## myaskovsky2002

elgars ghost said:


> To mirror Myaskovsky I have regretted buying 15.055% of my Naxos discs - and most of those were from the earlier days of the label before they fully branched out from merely being a cheap and cheerful outlet for (mainly) warhorse repertoire. By and large, experience has told me where the main strengths of Naxos lie, and those for me tend to be the more specialised categories like the American Music series and their championing of semi-peripheral or under-represented composers and repertoire. There are plenty of real gems in their catalogue now and they keep on coming and I would venture to suggest that Naxos have released very few clunkers in the last few years. They do also have their moments in the more 'widely available' category - in an increasingly crowded field Tintner's Bruckner cycle deserves particular praise and various recordings of popular Brit composers like Britten, Walton etc are very competitive when compared to top-drawer labels such as Chandos and Hyperion. Perhaps it's getting to the stage where Naxos should consider culling some of their earlier back catalogue if it's obvious by now that those recordings are inferior to and are no longer likely to sell well when being bought new.
> 
> Myaskovsky remains sour towards Naxos presumably due to his own unfortunate experiences (and I believe this was debated in more depth on a previous thread that he started a year or so ago) but it's fair to say that Naxos has come on leaps and bounds over the last decade (including liner notes/texts) - they are no longer a 'bush league' label and it would be unfair to categorise them as such just because a lot of their earlier recordings were uncompetitive in quality.


Look... I don't like Brit nor America composers... Then, Naxos, I won't notice the difference. I was lucky with some Naxos... Penderecki, because the orch. is Polish (Polish is inexpensive, I suppose) and so is the composer...
But the site for Naxos is nor here, I gave it above!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

elgars ghost said:


> To mirror Myaskovsky I have regretted buying 15.055% of my Naxos discs - and most of those were from the earlier days of the label before they fully branched out from merely being a cheap and cheerful outlet for (mainly) warhorse repertoire. By and large, experience has told me where the main strengths of Naxos lie, and those for me tend to be the more specialised categories like the American Music series and their championing of semi-peripheral or under-represented composers and repertoire. There are plenty of real gems in their catalogue now and they keep on coming and I would venture to suggest that Naxos have released very few clunkers in the last few years. They do also have their moments in the more 'widely available' category - in an increasingly crowded field Tintner's Bruckner cycle deserves particular praise and various recordings of popular Brit composers like Britten, Walton etc are very competitive when compared to top-drawer labels such as Chandos and Hyperion. Perhaps it's getting to the stage where Naxos should consider culling some of their earlier back catalogue if it's obvious by now that those recordings are inferior to and are no longer likely to sell well when being bought new.
> 
> Myaskovsky remains sour towards Naxos presumably due to his own unfortunate experiences (and I believe this was debated in more depth on a previous thread that he started a year or so ago) but it's fair to say that Naxos has come on leaps and bounds over the last decade (including liner notes/texts) - they are no longer a 'bush league' label and it would be unfair to categorise them as such just because a lot of their earlier recordings were uncompetitive in quality.


OMG! You have a thread for Naxos, find it!

Does Naxos suck. The reference is probably in the previois page or before, I gave it here.

Martin, shouting!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Jared said:


> would that be 'Amazon basket' in your glory??
> 
> I have a cunning way of getting round the expense of Blu Ray and building up my collection of Operas gradually. Go into Amazon.fr, click on Operas in Blu Ray, sort them into Price order (cheapest first, obviously) and then save the page to your tool bar. Then once a day, have a quick scan down the first page or so... every so often, Blu Rays mysteriously get sold off cheap 2nd hand, but rarely hang around for long. 2 days ago, I bought this for £6.53 inc P&P:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when the normal price is around £24...


I bought this version, it is the ugliest I have ever seen. I have 5 versions on DVD.

Robert Alagna and Angela Gheorghiu, wonderful... Something missing though...
Ainhoa Arteta (alternative finale, interesting)
Rosanna Carteri, Black and white, 1958, the best
Your awful version (Fiorenza Cedolins)
Teresa Strata (in English), transferred from VHS

As you can see, I like this opera very much. LOL


----------



## elgar's ghost

myaskovsky2002 said:


> OMG! You have a thread for Naxos, find it!
> 
> Does Naxos suck. The reference is probably in the previois page or before, I gave it here.
> 
> Martin, shouting!


It's just a pity that you started this thread with a good idea for debate in the title but couldn't resist as an opening gambit resorting to moaning about Naxos (again) - it makes me wonder what your real priority was.

Elgar's Ghost - not shouting.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

elgars ghost said:


> It's just a pity that you started this thread with a good idea for debate in the title but couldn't resist as an opening gambit resorting to moaning about Naxos (again) - it makes me wonder what your real priority was.
> 
> Elgar's Ghost - not shouting.


Well... My bad, I suppose I started speaking about Naxos and a crowd of furious people joined...

Stay calm, think about something else....


----------



## Lenfer

Jared said:


> would that be 'Amazon basket' in your glory??
> 
> I have a cunning way of getting round the expense of Blu Ray and building up my collection of Operas gradually. Go into Amazon.fr, click on Operas in Blu Ray, sort them into Price order (cheapest first, obviously) and then save the page to your tool bar. Then once a day, have a quick scan down the first page or so... every so often, Blu Rays mysteriously get sold off cheap 2nd hand, but rarely hang around for long. 2 days ago, I bought this for £6.53 inc P&P:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when the normal price is around £24...


Just noticed the typo  ha!

Nice find!! I hate *Amazon UK .fr* is much better but I'd face import charges. May be moving back to France though so... I will keep an eye out thanks.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Lenfer said:


> Just noticed the typo  ha!
> 
> Nice find!! I hate *Amazon UK .fr* is much better but I'd face import charges. May be moving back to France though so... I will keep an eye out thanks.


What is Amazon UK fr... You are mixing amazon.co.uk with amazon.fr aren't you? Here I have amazon.ca or amazon.com (usa), amazon.ca has a quite cheap shipping but their stock is kind of poor, amazon.com has more stock, but the shipping is 12$ for a DVD!!!!!

You also have berkshire, their prices are amazingly low, type it on google.

Salutations amicales

Martin


----------



## mamascarlatti

myaskovsky2002 said:


> What is Amazon UK fr... You are mixing amazon.co.uk with amazon.fr aren't you? Here I have amazon.ca or amazon.com (usa), amazon.ca has a quite cheap shipping but their stock is kind of poor, amazon.com has more stock, but the shipping is 12$ for a DVD!!!!!


Goodness Martin do they charge $12 for a DVD to Canada? That's daylight robbery. I thought it was only to New Zealand, which is a bit more justifiable seeing how far away it is!

Amazon UK is much more reasonable in terms of shipping. But I buy most of my stuff from Presto Classical in the UK, these days.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Martin, are you back on your Naxos-bashing kick? I have more than a fair share of Naxos discs... and I can only admit to regretting a single purchase:










This one was simply so shrill in sound that I couldn't listen after a while. On the other hand, Naxos recordings of Haydn's quartets by the Kodaly Quartet are unsurpassed, and the Beethoven quartets by the smae ensemble are quite fine. Vasily Petrenko's recordings of Shostakovitch' symphonies are damn fine... as are the Robert Craft recordings of Stravinsky and the Gerard Schwarz/Seattle recordings of Rimsky-Korsakov. Naxos is also unrivaled when it comes to recording many later Modernist and Contemporary composers.

The whole anti-Naxos campaign on your part sounds pretentious on your part. Are we to be impressed that you only listen to more expensive recordings... and are these then to be deemed inherently better? The reality is that I have found as many marvelous recordings on Naxos and other bargain labels (including Sony's Essential Classics and Great Performances; RCA Red Seal, Double Decca, and Decca Legendary Performances, etc...) as I have on the more expensive, full-price labels (including Harmonia Mundi, Chandos, Alia Vox, etc...)

Seriously, beside the above mentioned Naxos disc, the discs that I have been the most disappointed in were almost invariably purchased full-price from non-budget labels. Among these I would include:










(What was I thinking!?)










One of those endless overrated Russians.:devil:


----------



## Sid James

Conor71 said:


> ...Gilbert & Sullivan Operettas - I still havent gotten around to listening to this one and am unsure why i bought it now, I doubt I will ever listen to it!


That reminds me, that a strategy I have now is to only buy things that I want to listen to straight away after getting them. Say on the same day, or in the next day or two. If I leave it on the backburner, for something I 'should' do, the moment quickly passes. It becomes yet another chore I have to do. Then I move onto other things and forget it. Then, like your G&S example, I think 'why bother?' and it ends up in the cull/give away basket.

But with this 'strategy,' I have decreased my purchases. I only buy what I need, not what I just want. But then again, I am not a big collector compared to many people online, never have been. & never have bought more than I could get through in a week, and in-depth in a fortnight (which is plenty for say a couple of cd's, I stay away from big box sets).

But now I remember, I returned a *Rued Langgaard *cd years back, two of his symphonies. Subsequently, I've found out by listening to his stuff on youtube, he's got only one work that's highly regarded, _Music of the Spheres_. Ligeti admired it, it was ahead of its time with these tone clusters and things. It shows I should have prepared, but that cd was on special. It was his final two symphonies I think, and they were written in 1940's and '50's, but sounded like they came from late 19th century. I really don't like rehash like that, but I did not know. In any case, I rarely venture into less known composers like Langgaard, but it was partly based on him being hyped back then on this forum. So I learnt my lesson about hype in that too.


----------



## Conor71

Sid James said:


> That reminds me, that a strategy I have now is to only buy things that I want to listen to straight away after getting them. Say on the same day, or in the next day or two. If I leave it on the backburner, for something I 'should' do, the moment quickly passes. It becomes yet another chore I have to do. Then I move onto other things and forget it. Then, like your G&S example, I think 'why bother?' and it ends up in the cull/give away basket.
> 
> But with this 'strategy,' I have decreased my purchases. I only buy what I need, not what I just want. But then again, I am not a big collector compared to many people online, never have been. & never have bought more than I could get through in a week, and in-depth in a fortnight (which is plenty for say a couple of cd's, I stay away from big box sets).
> 
> But now I remember, I returned a *Rued Langgaard *cd years back, two of his symphonies. Subsequently, I've found out by listening to his stuff on youtube, he's got only one work that's highly regarded, _Music of the Spheres_. Ligeti admired it, it was ahead of its time with these tone clusters and things. It shows I should have prepared, but that cd was on special. It was his final two symphonies I think, and they were written in 1940's and '50's, but sounded like they came from late 19th century. I really don't like rehash like that, but I did not know. In any case, I rarely venture into less known composers like Langgaard, but it was partly based on him being hyped back then on this forum. So I learnt my lesson about hype in that too.


Yes thats a good strategy - I agree the best time for making new listens is when your interest is at its peak. This is one of the things you can miss out on living in Australia as delivery from Amazon usually takes a few weeks and sometimes by that time my initial enthusiasm is lost!.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Martin, are you back on your Naxos-bashing kick? I have more than a fair share of Naxos discs... and I can only admit to regretting a single purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was simply so shrill in sound that I couldn't listen after a while. On the other hand, Naxos recordings of Haydn's quartets by the Kodaly Quartet are unsurpassed, and the Beethoven quartets by the smae ensemble are quite fine. Vasily Petrenko's recordings of Shostakovitch' symphonies are damn fine... as are the Robert Craft recordings of Stravinsky and the Gerard Schwarz/Seattle recordings of Rimsky-Korsakov. Naxos is also unrivaled when it comes to recording many later Modernist and Contemporary composers.
> 
> The whole anti-Naxos campaign on your part sounds pretentious on your part. Are we to be impressed that you only listen to more expensive recordings... and are these then to be deemed inherently better? The reality is that I have found as many marvelous recordings on Naxos and other bargain labels (including Sony's Essential Classics and Great Performances; RCA Red Seal, Double Decca, and Decca Legendary Performances, etc...) as I have on the more expensive, full-price labels (including Harmonia Mundi, Chandos, Alia Vox, etc...)
> 
> Seriously, beside the above mentioned Naxos disc, the discs that I have been the most disappointed in were almost invariably purchased full-price from non-budget labels. Among these I would include:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (What was I thinking!?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of those endless overrated Russians.:devil:


Does Naxos suck is the name of the thread. Am I pretentious? I was just talking about my experiences. I bought Die Ferne Klende (Schreker), a disaster ; Die Geseichneten (Schreker, Marco Polo) , a little better but still not good. 
Their Shostakovich are not good for me, maybe good for me. I am not pretentious, we don't have the same standards, that is the point. I have Tristan and Isolda's version with Kirsten Flagstad that I paid 100$ many years ago (4 CDs), Naxos had the same. For a third of the price, but the mastering is completely diferent, I lostened to it. Mine is flawless. I would say, Naxos label are uneven, sometimes very good, sometimes very bad... No pretentions here. I don't like to be called pretentious. I am not rich ,at all, I have probably less money than you... But this "buy cheap, buy twice" my son told me, I keep it in mind. And I had to do it very often when I bough Naxos, my magic flute was a disaster... Maybe Naxos operas are even worse. Once, I bought an Allegro Barbaro (Bartok) and finally I bought Complete Bartok, I showed my son both versions, Naxos version seems a guy on a partial strike, no effort, not brillliance... Insteadof Allegro Barbaro, a very energetic piece...Bland Allegro would be its name.

For Naxos...you can go to...

http://www.talkclassical.com/11473-does-naxos-really-suck.htm

You can express there your opinion about every single CD, positive for you in most cases. Tant mieux.

Your Myaskovsky is the very best recording, Svetlanov. Just sumphonies 16 and 19 are not his best. *I found the word pretentious kind of insulting*. I was just giving MY impressions like everybody else, just don't listen to me. I make as many mistakes as anybody else.
Or make it simple, don't come here to insult me... *You can buy as much Naxos as you want*, go ahead! I am subscribed, the send me news all time. I bought a DVD from them (Rimsky-Korsakov's The invisible city of Kitezh). The DVD was defective, problems of synchronisation between images and voice, awful, they changed it, now it is acceptable but not a great version. The price was 30.00$ if I remember well + shipping. I bought it from CD Universe.

Bye

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

By the way, I Don't know Jenkins and your Potpourri of Beethoven, Mozart, Donizetti and stuff... I wouldn' have bought something like that. It is not a question of label... I know what I am buying usually, amazon.com is wonderful, vey often you can listen to before buying, less risky. Naxos has some acceptable cds. Your magnificient Naxos....I've never seen them. It is ok. I am pretentious... Then you are just cheap, you prefer to pay less, so do I when the piece in unimportant (e.g. A new composer for me, I just want to know better the composer, if I like him, I will upgrade, if not...well I've just spent 8.99$ is not a big deal). I won't buy a definitive version by Naxos. We don't have the same tastes, the only difference : i respect you, you don't respect me.

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I don't think Naxos sucks. There are some recordings that are excellent, but just not as famous as the..._famous_ recordings. I would never suggest anyone purchase Biret's recordings of the books one and two of *Ligeti's* Études for Piano on Naxos as they really do suck. :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Naxos has issued some brilliant recordings of orchestral works by Glass though. I would recommend the recording of his violin concerto no. 1 with Company and the Prelude and Dance from Akhnaten. Some Naxos is worth getting.


----------



## Lenfer

myaskovsky2002 said:


> What is Amazon UK fr... You are mixing amazon.co.uk with amazon.fr aren't you? Here I have amazon.ca or amazon.com (usa), amazon.ca has a quite cheap shipping but their stock is kind of poor, amazon.com has more stock, but the shipping is 12$ for a DVD!!!!!
> 
> You also have berkshire, their prices are amazingly low, type it on google.
> 
> Salutations amicales
> 
> Martin


*UK*. *.Fr* is better. No mixing... God I'm really starting to dread your post *Martin* you seem to enjoy picking apart my posts please stop.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Naxos has issued some brilliant recordings of orchestral works by Glass though. I would recommend the recording of his violin concerto no. 1 with Company and the Prelude and Dance from Akhnaten. Some Naxos is worth getting.


Glass? Glassss? And you say you're not a tonal guy? Is there more tonal (and reperittive) than Glassss, isn't this a contradiction?

Martin, curious


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Lenfer said:


> *UK*. *.Fr* is better. No mixing... God I'm really starting to dread your post *Martin* you seem to enjoy picking apart my posts please stop.


I'm sorry... Could you give us the complete address then? It is certainly a place I don't know.

I have been to:

Www.amazon.ca (Canada)
Www.amazon.com (USA)
Www.amazon. de (Germany)
Www.amazon.co.uk (United Kindom)
Www.amazon.fr (France)

But I have never found your site, be nice and give us the complete address

Thank you

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Glass? Glassss? And you say you're not a tonal guy? Is there more tonal (and reperittive) than Glassss, isn't this a contradiction?
> 
> Martin, curious


I find it difficult to listen to tonal music _now,_ but that doesn't mean that the Naxos recordings of Glass' music are bad. Glass is tonal, he used to be very repetitive but now his music is a lot less repetitive than in the 60s and 70s. The most repetitive music I can think of right now was written by Steve Reich.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I find it difficult to listen to tonal music _now,_ but that doesn't mean that the Naxos recordings of Glass' music are bad. Glass is tonal, he used to be very repetitive but now his music is a lot less repetitive than in the 60s and 70s. The most repetitive music I can think of right now was written by Steve Reich.


I have in mind (please note that I make soooo many mistakes) that Naxos quality often depends of the nationality of the composer.
American composers are kind of well represented, some English... But Hungarian (e.g. Bartók, Kodály), Sostakovich and many Eastern miss narrowly the disaster. Of course this is just my opinion, I am not a specialist of anything as you can see. BTW. You have a thread for Naxos.
They were fair with me, they changed me a very defective DVD two months ago...(synchronisation problems, image-voice). But why defective? TDK, Deutsche Gramophone are never defective, Naxos, one purchase, one exchange...what do you think about this? And I paid 30$ for this DVD plus shipping.


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Naxos has issued some brilliant recordings of orchestral works by Glass though. I would recommend the recording of his violin concerto no. 1 with Company and the Prelude and Dance from Akhnaten. Some Naxos is worth getting.


I have to agree I have that CD and (I don't pay much attention to labels unless it's *DG*) and it's a great CD just like any other modernish CD. I wouldn't let your past bad experience put you off buying from *Naxos* just read reviews beforehand.


----------



## Lenfer

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I'm sorry... Could you give us the complete address then? It is certainly a place I don't know.
> 
> I have been to:
> 
> Www.amazon.ca (Canada)
> Www.amazon.com (USA)
> Www.amazon. de (Germany)
> Www.amazon.co.uk (United Kindom)
> Www.amazon.fr (France)
> 
> But I have never found your site, be nice and give us the complete address
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Martin


*.fr* is easier than writing *Amazon France* and *UK* is easier than writing *Amazon UK*. I would write *.ca* instead of writing *Canada* if you go to your address bar and type in *Amazon France* nothing happens type in *Amazon.fr* and your taken to the page. I don't see why this is such a big deal for you *Martin* you seem like a nice guy but I can't help feel your "trolling" me.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Your Myaskovsky is the very best recording, Svetlanov. Just sumphonies 16 and 19 are not his best.

I realize that now. There are a few others that I have that I found far better.

I was just talking about my experiences. I bought Die Ferne Klende (Schreker), a disaster ; Die Geseichneten (Schreker, Marco Polo) , a little better but still not good.

I always read the reviews (and not just those posted on Amazon). I would love to get more of Shreker's operas, but I realize that these are not the way to go.

I am not pretentious, we don't have the same standards, that is the point.

That is where the term "pretension" comes in. You seemingly imply that you have higher standards than those who buy from Naxos.

But this "buy cheap, buy twice" my son told me.

Like all aphorisms this may have something of the truth to it... but not always. I have any number of recordings that were certainly inexpensive... some that were even a real bargain... that were also the best of a particular work of music.

I Don't know Jenkins and your Potpourri of Beethoven, Mozart, Donizetti and stuff... I wouldn' have bought something like that.

Trust me... you don't want to know Jenkins. Pseudo-classical/choral music by a pop/rock "composer". Again... "What was I thinking!?" The glass harmonica disc I bought solely for the Mozart glass harmonica compositions... but I found far better performances (albeit on flute) here:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Lenfer said:


> *.fr* is easier than writing *Amazon France* and *UK* is easier than writing *Amazon UK*. I would write *.ca* instead of writing *Canada* if you go to your address bar and type in *Amazon France* nothing happens type in *Amazon.fr* and your taken to the page. I don't see why this is such a big deal for you *Martin* you seem like a nice guy but I can't help feel your "trolling" me.


Dear madam, I'm copying here your words..

Nice find!! I hate Amazon UK .fr is much better but I'd face i. Like being just one address. I understand amazon.fr and amazo.co.uk. Not both as a unique address. Over. No more talking about that. C'est vraiment l'enfer, pas besoin d'en faire un plat. LOL

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Your Myaskovsky is the very best recording, Svetlanov. Just sumphonies 16 and 19 are not his best.
> 
> I realize that now. There are a few others that I have that I found far better.
> 
> I was just talking about my experiences. I bought Die Ferne Klende (Schreker), a disaster ; Die Geseichneten (Schreker, Marco Polo) , a little better but still not good.
> 
> I always read the reviews (and not just those posted on Amazon). I would love to get more of Shreker's operas, but I realize that these are not the way to go.
> 
> I am not pretentious, we don't have the same standards, that is the point.
> 
> That is where the term "pretension" comes in. You seemingly imply that you have higher standards than those who buy from Naxos.
> 
> But this "buy cheap, buy twice" my son told me.
> 
> Like all aphorisms this may have something of the truth to it... but not always. I have any number of recordings that were certainly inexpensive... some that were even a real bargain... that were also the best of a particular work of music.
> 
> I Don't know Jenkins and your Potpourri of Beethoven, Mozart, Donizetti and stuff... I wouldn' have bought something like that.
> 
> Trust me... you don't want to know Jenkins. Pseudo-classical/choral music by a pop/rock "composer". Again... "What was I thinking!?" The glass harmonica disc I bought solely for the Mozart glass harmonica compositions... but I found far better performances (albeit on flute) here:


I thought you were smarter than me...Yo didn't read any reviews before buying this disappointing CD? I confess, I don't read reviews often, I am an impulsive guy. I was naive. My Schreker opera collection is great, I even have two operas that have never been recorded. The singing evil (about an organ) and the blacksmith of Gant. Both awesome operas...probided by an Austrain guy, recorded from the radio. I have these and all recorded operas until now.

You can take a look to my list, *this is if you don't think I am pretentious*. It was a hard work to build my list.

http://www3.bell.net/svp1

Type control F and look for Schreker, you will see

Sincerely and without hard feelings

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

elgars ghost said:


> To mirror Myaskovsky I have regretted buying 15.055% of my Naxos discs - and most of those were from the earlier days of the label before they fully branched out from merely being a cheap and cheerful outlet for (mainly) warhorse repertoire. By and large, experience has told me where the main strengths of Naxos lie, and those for me tend to be the more specialised categories like the American Music series and their championing of semi-peripheral or under-represented composers and repertoire. There are plenty of real gems in their catalogue now and they keep on coming and I would venture to suggest that Naxos have released very few clunkers in the last few years. They do also have their moments in the more 'widely available' category - in an increasingly crowded field Tintner's Bruckner cycle deserves particular praise and various recordings of popular Brit composers like Britten, Walton etc are very competitive when compared to top-drawer labels such as Chandos and Hyperion. Perhaps it's getting to the stage where Naxos should consider culling some of their earlier back catalogue if it's obvious by now that those recordings are inferior to and are no longer likely to sell well when being bought new.
> 
> Myaskovsky remains sour towards Naxos presumably due to his own unfortunate experiences (and I believe this was debated in more depth on a previous thread that he started a year or so ago) but it's fair to say that Naxos has come on leaps and bounds over the last decade (including liner notes/texts) - they are no longer a 'bush league' label and it would be unfair to categorise them as such just because a lot of their earlier recordings were uncompetitive in quality.


Myaskovsky is a GREAT composer with capital G, deserves to be understood in order to conduct well his works, he doesn't have the sense of humour Shostakovich had, but I feel him more dramatic than Shostakovich. Shostakovich became sad when he started with his heart problems, otherwise his music was joyful. Myaskovsky, on the contrary was never very joyful, he's rather serious, deep, introverted, no fastous ballets, never tried to compose an opera, like Mahler.

Martin


----------



## Sid James

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't think Naxos sucks. There are some recordings that are excellent, but just not as famous as the..._famous_ recordings. I would never suggest anyone purchase Biret's recordings of the books one and two of *Ligeti's* Études for Piano on Naxos as they really do suck. :tiphat:


I've got that cd and I quite like it. In the notes, Biret actually explains how she did it differently from other pianists, she explains in terms of technique (how she interpreted the score). It is a gutsy and raw performance, but I know her style is not to everyone's taste. But I have heard Amaird on youtube, he is of course excellent and was the composer's pianist of choice. But I don't agree that Biret's take on the Ligeti etudes 'suck,' she's just different and less orthodox. But her Boulez disc on Naxos is admired across the board, & not controversial, it got a coveted Diapason d'or award. It was done live so is not 'note perfect,' but I'd rather have that than some cold clinical automatic performance, that's for sure. That just kills Boulez's music imo, which can be kind of technical as it is. But different folks, different strokes as they say. What you like will not be the same as what I like, & vice versa.


----------



## Lenfer

These were banned from school but I still had three. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> These were banned from school but I still had three. :lol:


My first thought: wtf
My second thought: gremlin???
My third thought: It would go well deep fried and with chips.


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My first thought: wtf
> My second thought: gremlin???
> My third thought: It would go well deep fried and with chips.


It is a "*Furby*" they were little pets that spoke to you. I had three little *Bach*, *Chpoin* and *Brahms* I loved them so much but they killed the machines in hospital doctors not pleased so they are a little like gremlins.


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


>


My first thought: wtf
My second thought: gremlins have iPhones now????
My third thought: Maybe I could call up some places to see if they sell deep fried furbies with chips.


----------



## aleazk

Did you mean "Funzo"


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I remember, trying to do well, I bought a used car for my kids, a Volswagen, the guy told me "the parts are really expensive", the price was reasonable.. . I bought the worst problem ever, it never worked well! My two sons, having to share the car for two years told me that every single day. " I hate this car! ". My bad! Again!


----------



## powerbooks

In terms of music CDs:

Mozart Don Giovanni by Norrington on EMI/Angel, the first edition: One track for each act? Come on EMI?!
Many Italian pirate labels of old recordings of Toscanini and Furtwangler: New remasterings are much better! (Trust me, Naxos historical reissues are better, too.)
(And many more, just can't think right off my head!)

In terms of music listening experience:

A Bose wave radio with CD that claiming to have audiophile sound quality. It does not.
Satellite radio that did not carry enough classical programs in those early days. (They still don't.)


----------



## cwarchc

I regret buying one of these 30 years ago.
All I ever did was shovel handfuls of money into it.
All it ever did was consume vast quantities of fuel and my money


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Some people are speaking constantly out of the blue in this and in many other threads. I don't know the reason, but progressively, they are transforming talk classical in pure garbage. I am sad and very disappointed.

Martin


----------



## Cnote11

Yada yada yada yada yada 

Martin, keeper of gates and quality control manager of TC


----------



## Guest

Our spa...they are a lot of trouble to maintain.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Cnote11 said:


> Yada yada yada yada yada
> 
> Martin, keeper of gates and quality control manager of TC


Speaking about quality (i'm sorry I am not in a very good mood today)... The quality has changed for worse lately, i am not controlling, but always the same guys go out of the blue... They could just not participate, period.

Martin


----------



## Cnote11

Martin, you could use a trip to Kontrapunctus' spa.

In other news, has anybody seen that ComposerofAvantGarde has posted _a billion_ posts this last week/month, only closely followed by Martin. What has gotten into you two? The third person, ComposerofAvantGarde's girlfriend, comes in third with only half that amount of posts. Then again... I believe I used to post more than CoAG AND Martin combined. Those were the days...

Martin, keep your head up

Joshua, heading Martin's keep


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Cnote11 said:


> Martin, you could use a trip to Kontrapunctus' spa.
> 
> In other news, has anybody seen that ComposerofAvantGarde has posted _a billion_ posts this last week/month, only closely followed by Martin. What has gotten into you two? The third person, ComposerofAvantGarde's girlfriend, comes in third with only half that amount of posts. Then again... I believe I used to post more than CoAG AND Martin combined. Those were the days...
> 
> Martin, keep your head up
> 
> Joshua, heading Martin's keep


ComposerofAvantGarde and I *were* friends... I prefer to be dicrete. You were not very nice with me this evening, I am a bit surprised and sad about that.

Martin


----------



## Cnote11

Me too, Martin. I think it might be because I found out you weren't Russian. I feel betrayed... I also have to protect my little CoAG. He's only a lad!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Cnote11 said:


> Me too, Martin. I think it might be because I found out you weren't Russian. I feel betrayed... I also have to protect my little CoAG. He's only a lad!


I never said I was, I said clearly....I was born in Argentina, my father was British, I studied in a Scottish school, my mother was French and I am STUDYING Russian and an expert-amateur of Russian music and literature... I don't know from where did you get I was Russian. I love Russia as my country, I went twice and in 1970 I met Dmitri Shostakovich, we had a cup of tea together for almost one hour, i have already said that several times....now, I am typing fast, it is 1:00 am or later... About ComposerofAvantGarde, I prefer not to speak about him. He's 15, I am four times his age... I thought we had something in common though but we have not.

Martin, good night
I am Russian in my soul

Я говорю по руский очень хорошо

Мартин


----------



## Cnote11

Because you have a Russian soul, I thought you were Russian. See, Martin, I never saw you post anything about your background. I just blindly assumed you were Russian, for whatever reason. I'm not serious when I say I'm heartbroken because you're not what I imagined you to be. Where did you study in Scotland?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> Martin, you could use a trip to Kontrapunctus' spa.
> 
> In other news, has anybody seen that ComposerofAvantGarde has posted _a billion_ posts this last week/month, only closely followed by Martin. What has gotten into you two? The third person, *ComposerofAvantGarde's girlfriend*, comes in third with only half that amount of posts. Then again... I believe I used to post more than CoAG AND Martin combined. Those were the days...
> 
> Martin, keep your head up
> 
> Joshua, heading Martin's keep


Who told you this?


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Cnote11 said:


> Because you have a Russian soul, I thought you were Russian. See, Martin, I never saw you post anything about your background. I just blindly assumed you were Russian, for whatever reason. I'm not serious when I say I'm heartbroken because you're not what I imagined you to be. Where did you study in Scotland?


I studied in St-Andrew's school in Argentina. From 8:00 AM to 12:00 PM just in English. From 1:00 PM to 5:00 in Spanish.
I'm sorry for not being Russian. If I were born again, I would. But Russian music collection is quite impressive.
Take a tour.

http://www3.bell.net/svp1

Go to Russian music...

Sincerely,

Martin


----------



## Mesa

Tooo maaany seeex toooys.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mesa said:


> Tooo maaany seeex toooys.


Before I give that a "like," are you male or female?


----------



## mtmailey

Maybe they are cheap because they are mostly made in overseas i like the cds they have since they sound great but their cds are not 100% perfect anyway.Here is your answer so they can plenty of people hearing more music & they want people to different music.For examples NAXOS has MOZART'S symphonies number 1-41 on CDS the symphonies 1-20 are not easy to get.The rare cds are costly.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Once, i bought a friend, he was defective, I gave it back, I had a refund.

Martin


----------



## BlazeGlory

I regret buying that stupid toupee.


----------



## Crudblud

BlazeGlory said:


> I regret buying that stupid toupee.


Did you get the one with the chin strap and the label sticking out?


----------



## Ramako

I bought a book by Hepokoski and Darcey about their Sonata Theory. It's a big fat tome of about 600 pages and, because I will be likely to need it a lot, I thought I would buy it rather than continually go to the library. Looking on Amazon, I saw it was cheaper for Kindle so I bought it. After this I realised that I was being stupid, because I would probably need to annotate it, and flick through it a lot, things which are more difficult on the kindle, and that it wasn't that much more expensive to get a physical copy. Fortunately it turns out to be quite easy to return kindle books and get a refund.

Bottom line, it looks I'm going to borrow it from the library on a permanent basis for the next few years.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Before I give that a "like," are you male or female?


Does that make a difference ??


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Banjo........ do I need to say any more!


----------



## millionrainbows

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I regret buying 84.945 % of my Naxos CDs. I had to buy again much better versions. As my son says, buy cheap, buy twice. Why do you think Naxos prices are so unexpensive? No mystery.
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> Martin


I regret buying stuff from Musical Heritage Society, as well as BMG. Both will be devalued as time passes, because they are licensed re-issues.

Like wise, many NAXOS titles are reissues of out-of-print stuff, like all the KOCH stuff. I try to get the original KOCH stuff because the cover art is better. NAXOS cover art is all the same, and I hate the typography & design of it.

The one exception to that is their Corigliano/Songs of Dylan, with that groovy slipcover. I really dug that, and they should do more.

Most of the Naxos recordings are done "live" in a concert hall setting, so they probably save a lot on studio costs.


----------



## violadude

There's a lot of junk food that I really regret buying in the end. Things like Flaming Hot Cheetos and Gummi Worms seem so good until you actually start eating them.


----------



## violadude

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Does that make a difference ??


All the difference in the world. Unless you are bi-sexual I suppose, but I'm not sure I can speak for that crowd.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

violadude said:


> All the difference in the world. Unless you are bi-sexual I suppose, but I'm not sure I can speak for that crowd.


mmmmm good point I guess or lack of point ........ m/f joke .........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Still have the Banjo..


----------



## Klassik

I brought an Arnold Schoenberg CD once. _Once._ Fortunately, I brought it at a thrift store so it only set me back a dollar. Of course, the fact that it was in the thrift store is a good sign that I wasn't the only person who regretted that purchase! 

Then again, I also once brought a Alan Hovhaness CD from a thrift store. Oh, now it's getting more difficult to choose. Hmm. Perhaps I need to stop buying CDs from thrift stores. :lol:


----------



## Capeditiea

I usually go through carefull planning... and rarely buy things... 
but the last time i did not carefully plan, was about 15 years ago... i went and bought a CD at walmart... (not realizing that they bleep out the words... until after spending about 40$ on all the cds they had of eminem...) I ended up getting home opening the disk and putting it in... suddenly... there was silence ever few seconds... i was like "this can't be right." i later found out that walmart does this to the parental advisery albums...


----------



## elgar's ghost

This thread brings back memories - I like to think I'm a tolerant and easy-going person but never in my time on TC did I feel more like the banging my head against the wall...


----------



## Capeditiea

i would do that... but i have a migraine... *nods, mine is a multilevel regret system.


----------



## Judith

Lang Lang recordings. Quite a few. Then went off him as I gained more experience in classical music. Realised how bad he was!


----------

